# Ellen Degenerous



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

My friend got her wisdom teeth out and as a treat.... she's getting on Ellen Degenerous for her aftermath....

SOOOO JEALOUS...

YouTube - Wisdom Teeth Extraction Aftermath

P.s: oh for everyone who doesn't know, in the video she says a name and Tim Shields is Andrew Shields' father. Tim is the best drug busting cop in BC. His son is her friend.

*Newest update: She's filming tomorrow, Air's Friday. Here's the commercial!
http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2011/03/ryan_phillippe_-_friday_march_11_2011.php


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

WHATTTTTTTTTTT lol

That's CRAZY!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

are u serious!?!?!? when is it gonna air???


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

She's being flown down next week. Everyone wait for it...


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

lol that was so funny


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

too funny.........


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

hahahahahah hope you enjoyed all like 14 min of it.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

daym! just like the lil kid that tripped out after going to the dentist LOL


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

haha that was too funny...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

if possible, can you get the show on youtube and post that bit on here? i dont have cable...


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

YouTube - TheEllenShow's Channel

is today 

she will be on the show next week?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I saw this morning! Hilarious. I can't believe that was your friend.


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

she's also british columbian and canadian 

something we all can be proud of... LOL!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

vivienne said:


> she's also british columbian and canadian
> 
> something we all can be proud of... LOL!


using that logic then i should be proud of Pamela Anderson... no ty!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> using that logic then i should be proud of Pamela Anderson... no ty!


Well...Pamela Andersen does do a lot of animal related charity work and wasn't she on Ellen recently talking about clean water for developing nations? Not a fan of her for her TV work, but there are worst celebrities  I guess. Hah.

Back to your friend! Is Ellen going to fly her out?


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

New UPDATE!

She will be on next friday


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

she flew down today, all expensive paid, travel and accommodation, by ellen!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

awsome . just ellen blah . but could be worse could be oprah


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

YouTube - TheEllenShow's Channel

here she is on the show.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol. I happened to turn on Ellen while this was on. Wish there was more time to watch some of the hilarious parts.


----------

